# Hippeastrum 'Picotee'



## John M (Jun 10, 2014)

I want to say that this is my favourite Hippeastrum; but, I have a feeling that I've said that about other clones before now. Truthfully, I've got 4 different clones and they're all my favourites! It just depends on which one is currently in bloom. 

This clone, 'Picotee' is one that I saw for sale just once over 20 years ago. It's a very weak grower and has increased to just 3 bulbs in those 20+ years. Also, the bulbs are very small; only about the size of a large Tulip bulb. I struggle to get them to bulk up each year so that I can get flowers the next spring. Last year, I fed them with some Mircacle grow slow release fertilizer beads for potted plants. The bulbs did not grow large; but, they all bloomed this year. I got 4 stems from the 3 bulbs, which is a record for this plant. (One stem grew more quickly and it finished blooming before this photo was taken.)


----------



## gonewild (Jun 10, 2014)

It's my favorite of the four clones you have too!
It is a beauty.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 10, 2014)

The outlining is very special!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2014)

That's my all-time favorite!


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2014)

It's truly beautiful, but I've had a bit of stubborn from this hipp. too. I've
probably had mine for 15+ years and getting it to grow nice big bulbs is
a task I don't relish. It blooms reasonably well, but the flowers aren't
as nice your blooms.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------

